
Show HN: Identity management with end-to-end encryption - edwardr
https://tozny.com/tozid
======
johnmarcus
I can't tell what the offering is here. Is this an sso platform? Or
alternative to saml for my app?

~~~
edwardr
It is an SSO platform with authentication based on client side cryptography
that enables end-to-end encryption for applications. It supports SAML clients
like other SSO platforms.

